# Oracle Zeile löschen



## Generic1 (29. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

ich verwende eine Oracle- DB und möchte aus einer Tabelle einen Eintrag löschen, das geht aber nicht, da diese Zeile eine Referenz auf einen andere Zeile in einer Tabelle hat. Weiß jemand ob man herausfinden kann zu welcher Tabelle eine Referenz besteht?

Ich bekomme beim löschen eines Eintrages folgende Fehlermeldung: 


```
ORA-02292: Integritäts-Constraint (ABS.SYS_C004126) verletzt - untergeordneter Datensatz gefunden
```

Weiß jemand wie man den untergeordneten Datensatz findet?

lg


----------



## SlaterB (29. Jul 2010)

gibt es denn echt so viele Tabellen, dass dir die Übersicht fehlt?

select * from all_constraints


----------



## Generic1 (29. Jul 2010)

Ja 20 werdens schon sein und das Problem ist, dass das Schema nicht von mir ist.
Besten Dank,
lg


----------

